# Fenster Effekt



## IceTI (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !
 Ich möchte eine Art Fenster basteln, weiss nur leider gar nicht wie ich das anstellen soll!

 Ich möchte z.B. ein 4-Eck und dadrin soll ein kleinen z.B. rundes Fenster sein und in diesem fenster dann an bild oder sowas

 Wie geht das

 DANKE
 Ice


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Hast du vielleicht ein Beispiel wie du dir so etwas vorstellst? Wäre es da nicht schlauer ein Foto von einem Fenster zu machen, dieses außen und innen freizustellen und da dann das Bild reinzusetzen?

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Das 4-Eck wird in der Fachsprache auch liebevoll "Rechteck" oder "Quadrat" genannt *gg*


----------



## IceTI (16. Oktober 2004)

Ja ne!
 Das soll eigelntlich nur so ein glas effekt sein was dann so aussieht wie eine scheibe wo man durch gucken kann


----------

